# Freezing burger buns and hotdog bread?



## Dina

Will the bread taste alright after freezing?  What's the best way to getting it back to being soft?


----------



## Uncle Bob

Miss Dina...

I freeze them on a routine basis. With no real ill effects. It is best to let thaw them on their own. I don't like to nuke them as it seems to make them tough.
A warm oven works ok too....Hope this helps


----------



## GB

I personally do not like them after being frozen. I find they get very dry. I do freeze them sometimes though and just toast them when ready to use.


----------



## Andy M.

I freeze rolls and buns all the time.  To defrost, wrap a roll in a damp paper towel and microwave it for around 30 seconds (times vary).  It will come out like a steamed bun if you don't overdo it.  Leave it wrapped in the paper towel until ready to go.  If the edgea are hard/tough, you went too long.


----------



## JMediger

We freeze them regularily as well ... I have found 2 things:
1) It's better not to thaw them in the bag.  Mine have tended to get a little soggy on the tops when I do this.  Rather, I put them on a plate and loosely tent them with foil until they are ready.

2) Sometimes they are a little drier than we like (I haven't found a pattern to this - I think it just depends on the bakery batch) - we thaw as stated above then slice in half, drizzle with EVOO and set on the grill for about 30 seconds to toast them before serving.  If it's winter, I put them on my grill pan.

Hope this helps!


----------



## jabbur

I freeze them all the time.  I tend to take them out of the bag and wrap in foil.  Bake them in 260 degree oven to thaw.  They come out a bit drier than fresh but they are warm and no one complains.


----------



## mish

Dina, in a pinch I've frozen bread etc., & let it thaw -- but don't care for the consistency/taste.  I love fresh bread, so I would just buy fresh.


----------



## SizzlininIN

mish said:
			
		

> Dina, in a pinch I've frozen bread etc., & let it thaw -- but don't care for the consistency/taste. I love fresh bread, so I would just buy fresh.


 
Ditto except I do do this for when I want to make stuffing or dressing. Mom always made hers with pieces of hotdog buns or hamburger buns so I keep both on hand in the freezer......doesn't matter in the least when making stuffing or dressing. Oh...and when I have left over bread I'll make bread crumbs and store them in the freezer too. I let these thaw on a baking sheet out of the freezer bag to dry out. Or if I'm in a pinch and need the crumbs sooner I'll put them in a low oven to dry out.


----------



## desertland

I think it depends on your freezer.  I've found that bread doesn't freeze all that well in an ice-free freezer, but turns out great in a freezer that always stays cold (and lets the ice build up).


----------



## lyndalou

I put them in zip loc bags in their original wrapping and they are fine. I just heat them up in the oven when I want to use them.


----------



## Constance

They freeze just fine in their own wrappers, as long as you use them within a month. Wrapping them in a second layer makes them last longer, but be sure to put them where they won't get tossed around, or all they'll be good for is bread crumbs.


----------



## Dina

Thank you all for your suggestions.


----------

